# Fish oil pills?



## jondancer (Aug 2, 2011)

Is cod liver oil the same as fish oil pills?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

not sure, but gnc, mabe walgreens, cvs will have the liquid stuff. Ive done a tbs from pills and it is messy and not very cost efficent. Ig ot my cod liver oil from gnc 13 bucks i think for a big bottle.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes it's the same stuff... yes the pills are a lot more expensive and a lot less convenient...


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2011)

Not really. Fish oil comes from the flesh while cod liver oil comes from the liver. The liver provides vitamins, especially A and D.


----------



## got10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Im not sure how they render the fish oil but its a lot more convenient for me to feed with the fish oil pills than to use the oil in liquid form when using whole prey items. I usually place the pill in the body cavity of the food item 


i just pop the pills into the whle prey items and there you go . its alot more convenient to give that way. I dont know what process the extract the fish oil out of the fish but I do believe it is all from the livers . I dont know . Ill just google it to be sure


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 4, 2011)

A lot of it is concerned with the type of fish used, too. Fish oil comes from the flesh of oily fish. If it doesn't specifically say "liver oil", it doesn't include the liver. It has to do with marketing and why people need certain things. People take liver oil because they are looking for certain levels of vitamins (usu D and A) and percetanges of fatty acids. People take plain fish oil for omega 3's and higher levels of DHA. Liver oil has high levels of Vit A so you may not want to use a whole pill for a tegu since A and D are stored in the body.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the details Laura!

I have a drop stem (larger than an eye dropper but smaller than a turkey baster) that I use to squirt fish oil into whole prey. If the Tegu takes the prey head first everything goes very well. But if he takes it any other way a larger portion of the oil spills out the preys mouth.


----------

